# Lightweight Hydrogen Storage Could Make Fuel Cell Flight Possible



## EVDL Archive (Jul 26, 2007)

About 3.23m³ of LiBH4 would deliver the same amount of energy as 1m³ of kerosene.

More...


----------



## xrotaryguy (Jul 26, 2007)

Interesting. One argument that I have heard against LiIon batteries, and now, this type of storage medium too I suppose, is that they need lithium. These critics argue that if, someday in the possibly not-too distant-future, we all need some kind of lithium dependent energy storage device, the lithium will run out long before the need for such devices is met. 

I have also heard that nano-technology may soon allow altered nickel to take the place of these types of energy storage devices. However, that technology is evidently not developed enough to make a difference right now, so it is not the sort of thing that we can count on.


Has anyone else heard these arguments, or does anyone know of answers to them?


----------

